# Samsung C3322 dous problem



## a2mn2002 (Mar 26, 2012)

Guys i got a new Samsung C3322 dous 2 days back. It is good vfm phone.

Buddies i cant install any jar file to it . After googling i found this :

Enter *#52828378*# > Got some menu > then in OTA change the value of max jar file to 2048 
Then save.

I done all that but now i cant install jar file but after that it gives me error "invalid jar file". Any body from u techies plz help me.??? I want opera mini in mah fone.

How to install new themes ?


----------



## a2mn2002 (Mar 30, 2012)

Some body plz reply ...


----------



## montsa007 (Mar 30, 2012)

LOL, its Duos and not Dous.

As for jar files, I had used samsung phones for some time and to the best of my knowledge, you can only install java files from a browser.
Open up your internet browser and install opera mini by visiting the url m.opera.com (Something like that)


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2012)

i think it requires a jad file along with the jar file.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2012)

just visit mini.opera.com from default browser and easily download opera mini


----------



## a2mn2002 (Mar 31, 2012)

Guys when i download operna mini or any jar/jad file it says "the downloaded jar file is invalid".

You know any secret code to hack it.?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2012)

What do you want to hack?


Try these-

Opera Mini & Opera Mobile ? Download: Samsung S342i

although phone model isnt same it should work. transfer both files together.

or download both MIDP2 from here-
Opera Mini for Java download for Java - Softpedia


----------

